# favorite sports



## aaronangelle

I like cricket.
What is your favorite sports?


----------



## shahzebit

My favorite sports is cricket and whats yours buddy...!


----------



## brian_84

are video games a sport?
If they are, thats my favorite....


----------



## GeorgeR

brian_84 said:


> are video games a sport?
> If they are, thats my favorite....


Haha! I've been all over the world in my games!! lol


----------



## annhay21x

Hmmm! my favorite game is Football.


----------



## Elearning Courses

jacinthemilton said:


> I would say swimming.


Me too though I'm not good at it.


----------



## portalmojo

Mine is soccer and basketball


----------



## ddavid2874

Mine is Hockey.


----------



## lucynora

Soccer is my favourite all time sport. I dont mind footy though but soccer is the winner.


----------



## letmein

college football go U OF M


----------



## austinTX

American Football.
My son is the starting RB (running back), for his HS team.
170 rushing yrds, 2 attempts in one game and runs a 4.2 / 4.1 in the 40! 
Woohoo! His feet aren't touching the ground at that speed.  So proud of him.

AusTexas


----------



## hotel

My favorite sport with doubt is Rugby.
But yes i like to watch cricket at times.


----------



## thejumpingkoala

My vote goes to football (aka soccer in OZ)!


----------



## Kangeroo

Cricket and NRL


----------



## Amarion

I love cricket.I love to play cricket in grounds and video games too and i can't miss any match of Australian team

Mowing Gold Coast


----------



## copperpot

mine are tennis and rafting, so enjoyable both, lol


----------



## Alnaibii

I like to watch tennis, and a good game of football.
I practice occasionally cycling and swimming.


----------



## Eland_Thong

I love fishing in Australia!


----------



## banyuwangi

My favorite sport is playing footy ans soccer....


----------



## AuFan

For watching I love cricket but for doing myself simple jogging or baseball. As you see watching and doing two different things for me


----------



## Asabi

austinTX said:


> American Football. My son is the starting RB (running back), for his HS team. 170 rushing yrds, 2 attempts in one game and runs a 4.2 / 4.1 in the 40! Woohoo! His feet aren't touching the ground at that speed.  So proud of him. AusTexas


I love college football (NCAA)! I follow the 'SC Trojans (my alma mater), but they're not doing so well. No worries, I still LOVE them.


----------



## TairyoGuangzhou

I like watch sport matches...


----------

